# Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/31



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have searched the last 2-3 day,in case this was posted, but did not see it. I have also tried to get picture copied here and cant. 
INFO, 1 yr old shep x ( not sure if pure or not) stray,50 lbs. Very timid and scared will not come out of kennel. PTS date October 31,2008.Only to approved recsue.
CONTACT INFO; Danielle Stoudenmire,rescue coordinator
Charleston Animal Society
2455 Remount rd.
North Charleston,SC. 29406
PHONE# 843-747-4849 
http://www.charlestonanimalsociety.org
If she is pure, I assume she should be in urgent,just wanted someone else to look first,then move if needed. If it is a mix,I am sorry for taking up time and space. Hope someone can get the picture here,looks very sad and lonely.Also ,hope it was ok to post all the info. I did. thank you


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I looked on their website and Petfinder and couldn't find Audrey. Can you post the link to her and I'll get the picture posted on this thread? Thanks..


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I found it at NOAH'S ARKS RESCUE, under Charleston euthanize list. this is what showed up http://www.noahs-arks.net/rescue/noahs_ark_main_page i would think if the link wont work you could get it by typing in noah's arks rescue,then click charleston euthanize list. thank for posting pic


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

lets try this again, http://www.noahs-arks.net/rescue/noahs_ark_main_page.html


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

neither link will work for me,maybe i am missing something here


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Here she is.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Here is a link to Charlestons Euth. List. Audrey is on it for 10/31
http://www.noahs-arks.net/RESCUE/Charleston.html


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

thank you for moving,was not sure if she was pure or not.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump little one


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Finally found this thread. There are a lot of shelters called Noah's Ark on Petfinder. I could not find her. 

Good job Rocky1 for finding her. 

I hope someone can help her out.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope she makes it out....says *RESCUE ONLY*....poor thing. I'm guessing because of her shyness.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

her eyes are what got to me,pleading almost. she only has until the 31st.....


----------



## Patsy (Jul 26, 2001)

Please, someone help this little sweetheart. Obviously life has not been good to her and to have to die additionally..... she is still just a PUP at 12 months old and deserves a chance at knowing love and a stable environment.
PLEASE, folks, give this little waif another chance to see the love and kindness of a human hand and heart reaching out.......
she deserves nothing less. 
I have six, 4 GSDs who would be at the bottom of a landfill today if no one had care enough to reach out to them.
Give her life........ this little girl......


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump for the litle sweetie this morning.hope someone can give her a chance


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for Audrey. Times running out fast...poor girl.


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

I emailed Danielle Stoudenmire (Rescue Coordinator at Charleston Animal Society) a little while ago, hoping to get some additional information about Audrey so I could update her post... and I received an immediate reply. I am SO hoping someone will find room for this scared little girl. 
<span style="color: #3333FF">Hi Gabe,
No one has contacted me about Audrey...
She has been temperament tested, she has no food/dog aggression
HW negative
She is VERY timid and submissive. She wags her tail as soon as you
approach but then lays down and rolls over. She is very scared, I think
she was abused as a puppy...She will come out of her kennel, but does
the walk/crawl..
With time and love, she'll be a great companion dog. She lays her head
on your lap and looks into your eyes now.

Thank you,

Danielle Stoudenmire
Rescue Coordinator
Charleston Animal Society
2455 Remount Road
North Charleston, SC 29406
843.747.4849
http://www.charlestonanimalsociety.org</span>


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Ugh. your post made me feel like crying!!! Isnt there anyone who can help her? I know, we are all full... I just wish this girl could know some love...


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Just keeping this little sweetie at the top. Don't know what it is, but this girl is really getting to me. Wish I could help...


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

I also emailed Danielle and this was her response:

We do not test w/ cats. I think if anything, she would be scared of
them.
In her kennel/run, she is very submissive. She lays flat to the ground
and looks up at you. She will roll over and present her belly. During
all of this, her tail is wagging and she will let you pet/scratch her
all over.
When I was able to get her out of the kennel, she did urinate out of
fear. It was a scary place, with people surrounding her and dogs barking
in the background.
I think she would be a great companion dog w/ a little time and lots of
love.


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

I emailed her back asking if we could buy Audrey some time, as she had only been posted to the board yesterday:
<span style="color: #3333FF">We go case by case. If a rescue commits, we will hold past the PTS date.
When the shelter has space we will try and hold the animals a couple
more days past the PTS date. Unfortunately we are at capacity right now,
a confirmed rescue would increase Audrey's chances.
Thank you for everything that you are doing for her! Every post
counts...</span>


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

I emailed asking almost the same thing. She said she has until tomorrow evening.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Bump for beautiful Audrey...


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

i just looked on the site and it reads in red,that she is HW NEG. T


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*








I'll help pay for temp boarding if a rescue commits and someone could get her to a boarding facility....I'm almost 6 hours away...I know this will probably scare her, but it is better than the alternative. She needs a chance.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

any news,those eyes,i just keep checking hoping


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Bump...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Audrey" female shep x, ~1 yr old, ~50lbs. Audrey came in as a stray and has not had a very easy life. She is very timid, will let you get close and rub her belly. She is so scared she will not come out of her kennel. HW NEGATIVE PTS 10/31


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

tomorrow is it for you little girl.....bump before bed


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Just got the last call kill list via email..............she's on it......


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

sh** they barely gave her a couple days,since her time is tomorrow,is that morning or evening? anyone???? not the news i had hoped to hear before going to bed,i really dont know how you rescue people do it( dont mean that in a neg. way),just reading/following these posts break my heart,dont know if i could handle physically being involved.( that's all i meant) so there is no help for her is that correct? god be with you tonight and tomorrow little girl.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Big bump for Audrey-- I wish I was a rescue.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

There is a new pictures of Audrey










Audrey” female shep x, ~1 yr old, ~50lbs. Audrey came in as a stray and has not had a very easy life. She is very timid, will let you get close and rub her belly. She is so scared she will not come out of her kennel. HW NEGATIVE PTS 10/31





http://www.charlestonanimalsociety.org

http://www.noahs-arks.net/RESCUE/Charleston.html

All animals we list are for approved rescue organizations. They are not available for private adoption.

Danielle Stoudenmire
Rescue Coordinator
Charleston Animal Society
2455 Remount Road
North Charleston, SC 29406

843.747.4849
http://www.charlestonanimalsociety.org

All animals we list are for approved rescue organizations. They are not available for private adoption.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

I have a friend at this shelter...here is what she emailed me last night:


Audrey is adorable and sweet and I can't see her life snuffed out. She would not get out of her kennel today so I told her to 'put on her walking shoes cause we are going for a walk'. I dragged her little butt down the hall then picked her up and carried her 50 pound tush outside. She ran and played and peed and played some more. Someone was not nice to her at some point because when you go near her, she flattens to the ground but she shows ZERO signs of fear biting and ZERO signs of aggression. Within a minute of being outside, I was in her face giving her kisses. She is about a year old and is awesome. She needs some leash work and self confidence building but will be great. Tell people how awesome she is.........


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

good morning bump for you sweet girl


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

HELP!!!!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

how long does she have today?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

This is KILLING ME!!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*



> Originally Posted By: rocky1 how long does she have today?


I think I answered that in a post yesterday, but Danielle said in an email that she has until this evening (not sure the exact time).


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

ok,thank you. did not see it .


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Is this a gassing or heartstick shelter?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Someone has pmed me with an offer of a 50.00 donation towards sweet Audrey. I know there is many, many dogs in need, but this girl just really caught my heart. Isnt there anyway, that anyone, can just squeeze this little girl in?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

I'll chip in - just tell me where to send it. This poor baby is just killing me too...


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

As mentioned previously, I'll contribute for temp boarding if a rescue commits....Bump for Audrey.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Bump


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Emailed the shelter for an update on Audrey... no rescue interest as yet. Danielle S. (the rescue coordinator) says she has until 5PM today!!!!! 
This poor girl just breaks my heart.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

that only gives her afew hours to live.... I know every place is full,but I so wanted to see her rescued.I am in no postion to help her either.in her new pic,she looks like she is smiling,thinking this cold world might just be ok... little does she know.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Has anyone contacted Noble GSD Rescue?? it says North and South Carolina. 

Do they know about her?? She has hours left!! 

http://www.nobleshepherdrescue.com/

They have Apollo. I remember his story on this forum.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

http://www.gsdrescue.org/resources.html

Here is another one.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Poor girl needs







now!!!


Anyone?


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

OK Folks...I am ONE hour from Charleston, I know Directorwell, work with this shelter and they will stop her 'stay of execution' if I call...but I am NOT ABLE TO CALL without a firm commitment of someone taking this girl and adopting her...i am FULL. I can also get her boarded at facility which should be very reasonable...I just took in a 2 yr old cattledog that was dumped from this kennel...
Re Shelter:
They do NOT use heartstick method...the needle : have beautiful facility,contract w/ county and putting down too many daily.
IF YOU WANT TO ADOPT this girl at rescue price, call me before 4 pm at 1-800-945-9667!!!! I'm at work...
To repeat: i can pull her, get her into boarding kennel and basic shots but CAN"T wout firm commitment from someone
thanks
w


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Can someone call and see if she can be sponsored to maybe get her a bit more time??


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Walton can help...can anybody find room for this poor soul....abused for her small amount of time here...finally getting a little love and attention at the shelter....thinks things may be looking up....poor thing ...only 2 hours to go. Help!


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

I have been in contact with Noble/Sinclair - they are not able to help Audrey at this time. Sinclair is off line until later today.

I also contacted Walton to direct her to Audrey's plight. 

Audrey has sponsorship, pull and boarding help - she needs rescue commitment. BDBH does not have an open foster home for her, nor the appropriate one at this time.


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Friends, i really need to know something by 4:30....IF someone is able to take her....as I said, Boarding can be arranged (with donations) I can get her spayed/vetted(which our local rescue group will handle)...she just needs a commitment from individual or rescue...I can also spend some time w/ her away from kennel/etc
1-800-945-9667
thanks
walton


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*



> Originally Posted By: waltonFriends, i really need to know something by 4:30....IF someone is able to take her....as I said, Boarding can be arranged (with donations) I can get her spayed/vetted(which our local rescue group will handle)...she just needs a commitment from individual or rescue...I can also spend some time w/ her away from kennel/etc
> 1-800-945-9667
> thanks
> walton


BUMP


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

20 mins left-


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

bump,anyone


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Bump again for little Audrey.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

There is another 100 donation- this makes 150.00 total- pull, vetting help, boarding help- SERIOUSLY, no ONE has ONE open spot for her!!?????!!!!!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

IF a rescue can committ to her, is there anyone on this board who can temp. foster at least? Please, I dont want to see this girl failed in her short by people yet again... she needs to know love...


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

"I promise I won't disappoint you if you take a chance on me."
















MINUTES TO GO!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

If a rescue will COMMIT TO HER she can stay with me until a foster opens up for your rescue!!!!! But she has to have rescue, I just cant take on another alone- please!!! I have no problem temp.fostering this girl!!!!!!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

I have never felt SO helpless. 

Can't they delay it, ....because she has everthing and everyone, except the rescue committment. Give her more time.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*















Just spoke to Danielle at the shelter...(I called to see if I could make a donation to buy her more time).....AUDREY has rescue commitment from a local rescue in Charleston!!!! She is being spapyed today and will be safe. I have given my info so that I can donate to the rescue. Danielle said she is a super sweet dog!! Thank God all our prayers were answered!!!!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

I am crying tears of joy, literally...have been so stressed all day!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

She has rescue!!!! First name of person is LeeAnne- I have left her my email to give to her so she can contact me for donation!!!!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Oh Vsnap- I didnt see your post!! I am all teary eyed too!!


----------



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Please give me the information so I can send a donation to the rescue. I must go offline for a few hours.

I am so happy.

Mary Lou, Murphy and Allie


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Thank you to so many on this board for doing everything in their power to help Audrey.

Rocky1 for posting her, Darcy, Walton, VSnap, and especially Danni for volunteering to temp foster Audrey. I'm sure I've overlooked some of you who were helping behind the scenes. Really great job of pulling together for this little girl. And Donna - that poster. Geesh, you made me cry - yet again...


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Thank God. Bless you all for not giving up till the very last second and bless your heart little Audrey. 
You have many


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

from the day i posted her something touched my heart. i wanted so badly to see her saved and thanks to all you great people she was. i dont know how to ever thank you......may god bless you a hundred timess over,may you know today you made a difference to Audrey,and to me. you restored my faith in people,i feel i helped just a tiny bit here in saving her,and you know that helped ease my pain of losing my rocky 2007.i only wish i could do my. thank you so much,i am crying now,again god bless


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

God bless you too Rocky1. 











Good job *everyone*. 
I am glad I checked back in for taking my kids trick or treating, this makes my Halloween!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

LeeAnn is not a rescue...but my friend...the good hearted volunteer at this shelter. She had told me yesterday that if no rescue stepped up...she would not let her die. That being said...this dog will still need rescue/adoption...LeeAnn is way over her limit at her home.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

From my friend yesterday..sorry I couldn't say anything...but we were PRAYING a rescue would step up









I will fill you in on a little secret but please don't tell your *friends*... I am pulling Audrey tomorrow at 4:59pm if nobody else does. I have her scheduled for her spay in the morning so she will be ready to go but she still needs rescue. I have 13 (yes 13!!) dogs at my house right now and my property rules say no more than 3 so you can imagine the love I am receiving from my neighbors but... Audrey is adorable and sweet and I couldn't see her life snuffed out 

So...this isn't the end the story...Audrey still needs rescue......


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Oh Mary Ann!! You have no idea what a stress attack I have been having all day over her!!! But I am so very happy she had a wonderful angel looking over her!! If a rescue committs to this girl, my offer to temp. foster still stands.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Yea!!! I'm so glad Audrey got out!! Hopefully a rescue will step up for her now.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

I am going to move her to Non Urgent so maybe if a foster opens up this sweetie can get to a rescue.

Val


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Breathing a HUGE sigh of relief that Audrey is safe!! 
Thanks to LeeAnn, Audrey has a new beginning... proof once again, that one person CAN make a difference.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

OMG! 13! Geez, I thought I was bad for being 2 over!! 

Your friend is an angel! 

I hope a rescue come forth soon!


----------



## Patsy (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

So this princess is really safe???
(Thank you, dear Lord, for her gift of life)
Oh to see how she responds to love, won't that be just GRAND!!!!!?
My gratitude runs deep to the earth angels here that again, saved a life and her love.
You are the absolute BEST!!!!!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Thank God for the angels that dedicate so much time to helping in their shelters......I give them so much credit for going in and actually meeting these dogs face to face every day...advocating for them...knowing that they may lose them...it must be so heartbreaking. I know I would have that many in my house as well...


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Any news from Audrey's rescuer, Mary Ann? How is this little girl doing now that she's out of the shelter?


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Have been E-mailing with Leigh Ann, Audrey's rescuer. Audrey is doing great. I had asked her how the spay went, and to please send some pics when she gets a chance. Here is a quote from her e-mail:

<span style="color: #003300">Audrey's spay was uneventful. She was petrified even when we picked her up the next morning. But she is fine now that she is in a home. Loves other dogs! Follows around her foster mom and sits by her feet. Sleeps on the bed at night. Does fine in a crate during the day. Great dog!
We will post her on Petfinders this week but another rescue is free to help get her adopted. Either through us or their rescue. Our fosters are full so if someone else has room, that would be ok, too. We just couldn't let her be pts. Really just pulled her to save her but had no plan after that. She is safe now though








I will send pics later this week when we get back together.</span>

So glad sthis sweetheart is safe!!


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Thank you VSnap... I so hope Audrey will find her forever family soon - she sounds like an absolute sweetheart.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

I am so thankful this girl was saved. She just stole my heart as soon as I seen her!! I am praying someone can take her into rescue to help her out and her angel rescuer!!! Cannot wait to see new pics!!!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

Just heard from Leigh Ann...Audrey is settling into her new foster home and getting along wonderfully with her other foster buddies. She is still submissive, but it is felt she will come around well. Here are a few pictures of Audrey with her furry friend, You can already see more of a sparkle in her eyes!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

I just LOVE this girl!!!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

She already looks 200% happier doesn't she??


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Charleston,SC 1yr. old Audrey,euthanize 10/3*

The following dogs have already been pulled from the shelter and are in temp foster homes. All of these dogs have been fully vetted, are healthy and are ready to go! They have been quarantined away from the shelter in private homes. We are losing a vital foster home this week and need your help to keep the flow moving... 

Contact is Leigh Ann at [email protected] (aol.com)


----------

